# RR: 180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Steinberg (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










2.	Kogan, Kondrashin (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)










3.	Szeryng, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










4.	Francescatti, Cluytens (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1946)










5.	Grumiaux, Rosenthal (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1963)










6.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1967)










7.	Milstein, Golschmann (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










8.	Huberman, Szell (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1934)










9.	Chang, Dutoit (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1995)










10.	Perlman, Barenboim (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1980)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Heifetz, Steinberg (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
2.	Kogan, Kondrashin (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)
3.	Szeryng, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
4.	Francescatti, Cluytens (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1946)
5.	Grumiaux, Rosenthal (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1963)
6.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1967)
7.	Milstein, Golschmann (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
8.	Huberman, Szell (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1934)
9.	Chang, Dutoit (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1995)
10.	Perlman, Barenboim (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1980)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

